# PSP - Gran Tourismo



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone got this game, what do you think about it? Thinking of getting it but its dropped recently from £24.99 to £17.99 and I have a £20 voucher but has it dropped because its rubbish or is it because sales are rubbish because of the recession?


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed reply. I had to update the firmware on my PSP. 

If you're expecting GT4 or GT5 on your PSP then you're in for a disappointment. Think of it more as a port of GT3. The graphics are superb for a PSP game and the accuracy of the Nuerburgring is outstanding.

It's very easy to earn credits in the driving tests and in the single races.

The biggest restriciton is the number of dealers that can be accessed at any one time. I've only ever had a choice of 4 dealers on each "day" and that can be really frustrating if you want to buy a favourite car. However, the number of days increases way more quickly that a calendar. After a day and a half of playing I had covered around 60 miles of track and 8 days in the game.

If you like GT and fancy a decent racing game on a PSP then give it a whirl. It makes for an interesting diversion when sat waiting for SWMBO coming out of yet another shoe and handbag shop.


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

Just got one, what other games are recommended and where from?


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

Depends what you like...if you like RPG's then FF VII:Crisis Core is very good, also Burnout Legends (Dominator is newer but doesn't have crash for cash) and for puzzle games you can't beat Lumines 2


----------

